# Germany moves to ban bestiality



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2012)

> *Germany's ruling coalition is calling for a ban on bestiality - or the practice of having sex with animals.*
> 
> The German parliament's agriculture committee is considering making it an offence not only to hurt an animal but also to force it into unnatural sex. Offenders could face a hefty fine.


More at: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20523950

Disturbingly, the last line of the article is:



> The act however, is permissible in Belgium, Denmark and Sweden, though Stockholm is considering a change in the legislation.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

A sad day in German history, no doubt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2012)

^It probably doesn't bode well for the French.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2012)

I remember people on the army telling me about the "donkey shows" they would go see while stationed in Germany..... Can't really imagine wanting to go see that but I heard it was pretty popular thing to do if you we're stationed there...


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 3, 2012)

But furrie conventions are still game, yes?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey, Fucko, we like to call it inter-species erotica.







(Note to self: Check for last minute airline deals to Germany tonight.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn, VTE is going to have to entertain himself elsewhere...


----------

